

Industrial robotics pioneer Joe Engelberger turns 90 - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/industrial-robotics-pioneer-joe-engelberger-turns-90/

======
robotlaunch
Engelberger also 'fathered' service robotics as well as industrial robotics.

